

Facebook hiring for mechanical engineers; following google into custom HW? - jamie
http://www.facebook.com/careers/positions.php?id=562

======
jamie
Also, this job for HW engineer makes it much more obvious:

<http://www.facebook.com/careers/positions.php?id=672>

Funny, I can't find them linked from the careers site, just as ads in the
right hand gutter.

